# KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug bringen?



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

Redaktionell








*KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! ​*Kommentar 

*Darf ein "Kreisfischereiberater" solchen Unfug bringen? 
Und das unwidersprochen? 
Nein!
Dagegen setzen wir Fakten*

Wir berichteten ja über den Artikel aus Luxemburg zum Thema Gefährlichkeit durch Waller - ein typisches Sommerlochthema für die Printmedien zum "Gruseln" beim Frühstück für den unbedarften Bürger:
Mosel:Riesen-Welse sind gefährlicher als gedacht

Dazu nun neu vom Volksfreund:
*Keiner stoppt die Fressmaschine*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...einer-stoppt-die-Fressmaschine;art752,4703469

Dass ein Kreisfischereiberater solchen juristischen wie biologischen Unsinn erzählen und unwidersprochen weiter verbreiten darf, sowas kanns wohl nur in Deutschland geben.

*Biologie - Die "Fressmaschine"*
Das alte "Fressmaschinenmärchen" ist zumindest bei diesem "Fischereiberater" noch im Kopf:


> _Der Wels wird bei weiterer Ausbreitung die ursprünglichen Arten stark dezimieren. Denn er saugt alles ein, was ihm vor sein riesiges Maul kommt - egal ob Fisch, Amphibie oder Wasservogel. Gegen diese Fressmaschine haben heimische Raubfische wie Hecht und Zander kaum eine Chance_.



Aussagen auch der Wisssenschaft widerlegen schon lange das Bild der Fressmaschine, die sich anscheinend nicht nur bei Betonkopf-Funktionären der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei immer noch hält, sondern wie hier klar wird, auch bei der Fischereiberatung Einzug gehalten hat:
Mediathek/Video: Riesenfische in unseren FlüssenFunktionären 


> Interessante Aussage des Biologen im Film:
> *"Wir können betätigen, dass der Wels KEINE BIOLOGISCHEN Störungen verursacht"*



Ebenfalls, populärwissenschaftlich geschrieben, interessant dazu:
http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/148-aktuelles-zum-wels.html


*Das C+R/zurücksetz-Märchen*
Und diese antiquierte, unvollständige und absolut verkürzte Sichtweise von zurücksetzen und  den rechtlichen Punkten dazu, sollte bei einem "Berater" eigentlich auch nicht vorkommen:


> _Die Welse werden lediglich vermessen, gewogen und fotografiert. Das ist aber laut Tierschutzgesetz kein vernünftiger Grund zum Fischen. Der liegt nur dann vor, wenn der Fisch einer sinnvollen Verwendung zugeführt wird - also zum Beispiel gegessen wird. Ein Verstoß gegen das Gesetz kann Bußgeld oder bis zu drei Jahre Freiheitsstrafe nach sich ziehen._



Da sind selbst manche Verbandler schon weiter, zumal dann, wenn sie selber Juristen sind:
C & R, Setzkescher, Wettangeln, Fischereirecht etc., juristische Sammlung

Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion

Wenn natürlich solch biologischer wie juristischer Unfug unwidersprochen von Verbänden in die Öffentlichkeit gelangt und da haften bleibt, braucht man sich über die Erfolge von PETA und immer mehr Einschränkungen und Verbote für Angler und das Angeln nicht wundern.

Ich könnt schon wieder............................

Thomas Finkbeiner

*Aktualisierung  16.09. 13 Uhr55*
Neues vom kompetenten Fischereiberater zum Thema Verzehrwarnungen für Fisch, Artensterben und Bestandsrückgang, Blaualgen und sein scheinbares Lieblingsthema - zurücksetzen von Fischen ..:
http://www.wochenspiegellive.de/eif...h-ueberduengte-gewaesser-und-algengift-49578/



> _Schneiders Kritik nimmt auch fragwürdige Angelpraktiken in den Blick. Die Rede ist vom »catch an release«, also dem Fangen und Freilassen, bei dem es darum geht, möglichst große Fische zu angeln, um sich mit dem kapitalen Fang fotografieren zu lassen und die Tiere dann wieder zurückzusetzen - mit geringer Überlebensrate.  »Diese Methode, bei der Fischen aus Lust am Wettkampf und reiner Profilierungssucht Schmerzen, Leiden und Schäden zugefügt werden, ist ein eindeutiger Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz«, so Schneider.
> Auch das Wurmfischen und Spinnfischen mit Drilling sieht er kritisch: Dieses Vorgehen habe starke Verluste bei Jungfischbeständen, Forelle und Äsche zur Folge. An Prüm, Nims und Kyll sind laut Schneider bereits einzelne Fischarten vom Aussterben bedroht. Dazu gehören Aal, Äsche und Nase. _



Wer kann so einen eigentlich stoppen?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*

Den Wels als Fressmaschine zu bezeichnen ist reißerisch und Quatsch, die Grundaussage des Artikels bzgl. der teils drastischen Dezimierung einheimischer Fische durch Vorkommen des Welses in mittleren und kleinen Fließgewässern bzw. kleinen Stillgewässern ist aber völlig korrekt. Schleienbestände werden beispielsweise nahezu komplett plattgemacht. Und ist der Wels einmnal in einem Gewässer angekommen, breitet er sich aus.

U.a. aus diesem Grund wurde seitens der zuständigen Fischereibehörden (und da sitzen die Biologen) bekanntlich in vielen Regionen Deutschlands Entnahmezwang für Waller verfügt und das Mindestmaß aufgehoben.

Es geht nicht um die Welsbestände in Donau, Elbe und Rhein, sondern hier in Franken beispielsweise um Regnitz und Aisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*

Wer in fränkische Karpfenmast/zuchttümpel (oder Gewässer ähnlicher Größe/Gestaltung) Waller schmeisst, dem hilft eh nix mehr.

Aber (auch) in (kleinern) Fliessgewässern wird sich der Bestand immer der Nahrungsgrundlage anpassen und nichts "leerfressen", sonst zieht der Waller nämlich schlicht weg dahin, wos was zu fressen gibt  - alte, lange widerlegte Züchter- und Mästermärchen.


----------



## bigfishbremen (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*

Das stimmt, dieses Märchen vom "Leerfressen". Wenn ich das schon lese, schrecklich. Wer sich mal damit beschäftigt hat, damit meine ich nicht in der Bild-Zeitung gelesen, wird auch immer wieder auf Zahlen stoßen die sich damit befassen welche Predatoren wie viel Biomasse in Form von Fischen gefressen wird. Da hauen nämlich Hecht und Zander viel mehr weg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*

Speziell Zander, solange Größe der Futterfische passt.
Die sind wie ich (siehe meine Wampe):
Solange was zu futtern da steht, wird reingehauen..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer in fränkische Karpfenmast/zuchttümpel (oder Gewässer ähnlicher Größe/Gestaltung) Waller schmeisst, dem hilft eh nix mehr.



Gerade in den Karpfenteichen sind Waller unproblematisch, weil die dort bestenfalls einige Karpfen fressen und jederzeit durch Abfischen wieder entnehmbar sind.

Mein Verein hat Wallerbestände in genau zwei Weihern (2ha und 10 ha). Dort werden aber auch u.a. keine Schleien besetzt.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber (auch) in (kleinern) Fliessgewässern wird sich der Bestand immer der Nahrungsgrundlage anpassen und nichts "leerfressen", sonst zieht der Waller nämlich schlicht weg dahin, wos was zu fressen gibt  - alte, lange widerlegte Züchter- und Mästermärchen.



Der Waller verändert das Ökosystem massiv. Dabei wird nichts "leergefressen" (wieder so eine Reißerparole), aber es werden bestimmte Arten massiv dezimiert. Und genau das widerspricht der Hegepflicht, die für natürliche Gewässer besteht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*



> Interessante Aussage des Biologen im Film:
> *"Wir können betätigen, dass der Wels KEINE BIOLOGISCHEN Störungen verursacht"*



Achja, hat mir gerade jemand geschrieben, dieser Fischereiberater könnte gut mit dem NABU gemeinsame Sache machen, die wollen auch Waller gerne ausrotten (wegen ihrer geliebten Wasservögel, die vom Waller gefressen werden):
 NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel

Dachte ich schon nicht mehr dran - auch auf dem Weg danke für Hinweis ;-))


----------



## bigfishbremen (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*

Da fällt mir ja noch was ein.: Bei uns in der Vereinszeitung gab es auch mal so einen Murks, mit der Aussage der Waller frisst ja unsere Gewässer leer und gehört hier gar nicht hin.
 Die Fressmaschine halt.
 Wer sich das Titelbild aber mal wirklich angesehen hat sah einen Waller und dahinter chillende Aale. 

 Wie blöd muss man eigentlich sein, die eigene Aussage mit einem Titelbild gleich wieder zu dementieren? 

 Nebenbei bemerkt, das sind die gleichen Leute die unsere Gewässer mit Karpfen zupflastern und sagen die gehören hier hin...


----------



## Ørret (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*

Ich hab meinen Leuten da mal die Ausarbeitung von Dr. Klefoth aus der Cats Illustrated geschickt als die Aussage kam der böse Waller frisst alles leer.Das war letztens irgendwann mal auf der Homepage vom AVN verlinkt....seit dem sehen sies etwas lockerer#6

http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles.html?start=15


Teil 4 ist vielleicht der Aussagestärkste


----------



## Franz_16 (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*

Der Po, der Ebro, die Rhone, die Saône. Überall dort wurde der Wels  ausgesetzt. Das Ergebnis sieht man heute: Fischleere Gewässerwüsten sind das geworden. 
Oder?
....eigentlich nicht, eigentlich sind es mit die fischreichsten Gewässer die wir in Europa haben. 

Kann man vielleicht auch mal drüber nachdenken  

Zum Thema "Zurücksetzen". Hier geht es ja um Rheinland-Pfalz. 
Da gabs vor eineinhalb Jahren schonmal eine "Angeln nur zur Ernährung"-Entgleisung von einem gewissen Herrn Günster. 

Christian Hoch von der Fisch und Fang hat damals ein passendes Editorial in der Fisch und Fang dazu geschrieben. 

Wurde seinerzeit auch hier im Anglerboard veröffentlicht:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4525882


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wurde seinerzeit auch hier im Anglerboard veröffentlicht:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4525882



Mensch, Franz, ich vergess ja schon kaum was, wenns um Angelpolitik geht.

Aber Du hast ja ein Gedächtnis wie ein Elefant!!

An die Geschichte hab ich nicht mehr gedacht (und habs ja selber damals aufgebracht und geschrieben - Asche auf mein Haupt!), war ja auch Rheinland Pfalz!

Kann das bei den Rheinland-Pfälzern ein genetischer Defekt sein mit dem "Wallerhass" und der "zurücksetz-Phobie"???

DANKE FRANZ!!! Du bist klasse!!


----------



## Taxidermist (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*

Da es sich beim Waller um eine Fischart handelt, die gesichert bis zu 80 Jahre alt wird, kann jegliche Aussage zu seiner Einflussnahme im Ökosystem, nur eine vorläufige sein!
Seriöse Wissenschaftler sollten dieses wissen, genau so auch dieser luxemburgische Fischereiberater, es kann also nur schlimmer werden!
Wenn man bedenkt, dass die "natürliche" Zuwanderung erst seit 1992 über den Rhein-Main-Donau Kanal stattfindet, ist die flächendeckende Verbreitung nur durch Anglerbesatz zu erklären.
Denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun!
Persönlich kann ich dem Märchen, die Fische erreichen enorme Größen und leben dabei nur von Luft und Liebe, nicht glauben.

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> genau so auch dieser luxemburgische Fischereiberater, es kann also nur schlimmer werden!


ich weiss ja, dass Du bei dem Thema auch immer Blutdruck  hast, dennoch bitte trotzdem richtig lesen.

NICHT luxemburgischer Fischereiberater. 

Eifelkreis Bitburg:
https://www.bitburg-pruem.de/cms/bu...berwachung/196-veterinaerwesen/1289-fischerei

Und der Waller wurde im Neckar schon in der Bronzezeit nachgewiesen (Grab, Heilbronn, oder Böckingen), davon ab..


----------



## Taxidermist (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*

@Thomas, da ganz oben über dem Artikel: "Vianden Luxemburg" steht und im Artikel nichts darauf hindeutet, dass es ein deutscher "Fachmann" ist, ging ich davon aus es ist ein Luxemburgischer.

Jürgen


----------



## lute (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*

Da fragt man sich doch, warum es der fressmaschine "wels" nicht gelingt, die grundelinvasion in den griff zu bekommen. Nach 30 Nächten ohne biss obwohl es an der stelle nachweislich waller gibt finde ich es lächerlich, den wels zu verteufeln. In der aufgebrachten zeit hätte ich locker 20 zander fangen können. Der bestand an anständigen welsen dürfte deutschlandweit sehr überschaubar sein, diesen künstlich zu einen Problem zu machen ist mir komplett unverständlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Thomas, da ganz oben über dem Artikel: "Vianden Luxemburg" steht und im Artikel nichts darauf hindeutet, dass es ein deutscher "Fachmann" ist, ging ich davon aus es ist ein Luxemburgischer.
> 
> Jürgen



Weil Luxemburg so viel Kreise hat (das ganze Land ist kleiner als ein Kreis)
;.-))



lute schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich doch, warum es der fressmaschine "wels" nicht gelingt, die grundelinvasion in den griff zu bekommen. Nach 30 Nächten ohne biss obwohl es an der stelle nachweislich waller gibt finde ich es lächerlich, den wels zu verteufeln. In der aufgebrachten zeit hätte ich locker 20 zander fangen können. Der bestand an anständigen welsen dürfte deutschlandweit sehr überschaubar sein, diesen künstlich zu einen Problem zu machen ist mir komplett unverständlich.



Anmerkung, die ich persönlich so teilen würde..


----------



## Taxidermist (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*



lute schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich doch, warum es der fressmaschine "wels" nicht gelingt, die grundelinvasion in den griff zu bekommen.



Als einigermaßen erfolgreicher Wallerangler, solltest du selbst drauf kommen, warum der Waller die Grundelbestände nicht eindämmt.
Der Waller frißt nach oben, dies ist schon an der Maulstellung zu erkennen.
Um an die Grundeln, die sich bekannterweise sofort in die Steinschüttung retten, zu gelangen, muss der Wels erst mal einen Kopfstand machen, um sie dann dort "raus zu saugen".
Das scheint aber nicht zu gelingen?
Den juvenilen Welsen traue ich da schon etwas mehr an Hegearbeit zu!
Aber beide Arten sind eine Pest für unsere Gewässer.

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*

So wie er auch die Krebse frisst, wird er auch an Grundeln kommen, nehm ich mal an ;.-)

Schon Deinen Blutdruck, Jürgen ;-))


----------



## bigfishbremen (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Als einigermaßen erfolgreicher Wallerangler, solltest du selbst drauf kommen, warum der Waller die Grundelbestände nicht eindämmt.
> Der Waller frißt nach oben, dies ist schon an der Maulstellung zu erkennen.
> Um an die Grundeln, die sich bekannterweise sofort in die Steinschüttung retten, zu gelangen, muss der Wels erst mal einen Kopfstand machen, um sie dann dort "raus zu saugen".
> Das scheint aber nicht zu gelingen?
> ...


 



 Warum Pest, was sollen wieder diese populistischen Schlagwörter? Wie schon erwähnt und auch belegt werden kann, gehört der Wels in unsere Gewässer. Da die Ausbreitung ja erstmal natürlich stattfand. Der Mensch, in Form von Vereinen, hat da vielleicht etwas nachgeholfen was die Entwicklung etwas beschleunigte, Vereine haben in den 80ern und 90ern ihre Tümpel halt mal gern mit Welsen besetzt, ob das nun sinnvoll oder sinnlos war muss man an anderer Stelle klären.....
 Und wenn wir etwas als "Pest" bezeichnen wollen das ist es doch eher der Mensch selbst.....

 P.s.: Ich finde es auch immer wieder Klasse das man sich nicht über Arten aufregt die hier absolut nichts zu suchen haben. Nehmen wir den Karpfen. Ohne Menschliche Unterstützung wäre der hier nie gelandet, ebenso die Regenbogenforelle.
 Nachweislich schädigen die nämlich wirklich unser hiesigen Ökosystem.....


----------



## junglist1 (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*

Haben einen Vereinssee von ca. 20ha der bis vor ein paar Jahren einen hervorragenden Schleienbestand hatte. Mittlerweile ist es dort echt selten eine Schleie zu fangen. Dafür wird beim Aalangeln vermehrt Welsnachwuchs gefangen obwohl nie offiziell besetzt. Kann mir schon vorstellen das gewisse Arten unter dem ungewollten Welsbesatz leiden.


----------



## Leech (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*

Der Wels ist ein Fisch, der in unseren Breiten natürlich vorkommt & auch schon immer vorkam.
Dieser Mythos "Fressmaschine" ist überholt und unerhört.
Welse sind das Ende der Nahrungskette.
Wenn jetzt das Ende der Nahrungskette in ein Gewässer gelangt, indem es bis dato nicht vorkam & dort auf ein Überangebot an Nahrung - wie z.B. Schleien trifft, dann wird die Menge der Schleien automatisch abnehmen.
Die Menge der Welse nimmt dann zu - in einem geschlossenen See könnte es theoretisch auch vorkommen, dass der Wels eine bestimmte Fischart komplett "plattmacht", sollte aber im seltensten Fall passieren, denn....Welse sind nicht zimperlich bei der Nahrungssuche und werden dann halt auch zu Kannibalen.

Ergo: Der Welsbestand würde sich im Zweifelsfall aufgrund der geringen Menge der Beutefische einfach selbst regulieren - ggf auch durch gegenseitiges Fressen. 
Und wenn es um den Rest seiner Opfer geht - kann gerne ein paar Kormorane mehr schlucken, wenn er will. Mir egal. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*



Leech schrieb:


> Und wenn es um den Rest seiner Opfer geht - kann gerne ein paar Kormorane mehr schlucken, wenn er will. Mir egal. |rolleyes


#6#6#6
:vik::vik::vik:
:m:m:m


Der war gut ...


----------



## Leech (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> :vik::vik::vik:
> :m:m:m
> 
> ...



Der ist nicht gut, sondern konsequent.
Ich werde sicher nicht anfangen eine heimische Tierart gezielt zu töten, weil die Fische anfangen Vögel runterzuschlucken.

Was den Angriff auf das Mädel angeht, was ich grad gelesen hatte....das Welse während der Paarungszeit terretorial ihren Nachwuchs verteidigen sollte bekannt sein....


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*

Wenn man auf der einen Seite spendensammelnde Vogelschützer wie vom NABU hat, die ihre Vögel retten wollen, auf der anderen Seite Verbandler/Vereinler/Berater, denen es wichtig ist, dass ihre Besatzforellen und Satzkarpfen für ihre Zahler nicht weggefressen werden, ist der Waller allemal ein "tauglicherer Schuldiger" als Hechte oder Zander..

So kommt dann eines zum anderen....


----------



## BERND2000 (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*

WILL Antworten, das Jemand der Aussagt das der fremde Wels heimische Fische wie den Zander ausrotten wird, vielleicht eine Fachausbildung hat, aber wenig Fachwissen besitzt.

 1.Ist es unsicher das der Wels dort fremd ist.
 2.Ist der Zander ganz klar dort erst angesiedelt worden.
 3. leben Wels und Zander dort wo es sie gibt ohne Probleme nebeneinander.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> WILL Antworten, das Jemand der Aussagt das der fremde Wels heimische Fische wie den Zander ausrotten wird, *vielleicht eine Fachausbildung hat, aber wenig Fachwissen besitzt*.


#6#6#6
















Als Berater im Normalfall von Verbänden geschult ....


----------



## Leech (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn man auf der einen Seite spendensammelnde Vogelschützer wie vom NABU hat, die ihre Vögel retten wollen, auf der anderen Seite Verbandler/Vereinler/Berater, denen es wichtig ist, dass ihre Besatzforellen und Satzkarpfen für ihre Zahler nicht weggefressen werden, ist der Waller allemal ein "tauglicherer Schuldiger" als Hechte oder Zander..
> 
> So kommt dann eines zum anderen....



Versteh mich nicht falsch - in Gebieten, wo der Kormoran ursprünglich vorkam und jetzt nicht mehr vorkommt, empfinde ich die paar Kormorane schon als schützenswert.
Wenn die Bande der Tierschützer aber Bestände weiter schützen wollen, die mittlerweile 1500% der ursprünglichen Bestände beziffern....ist das idiotisch.
Und wenn man meint in Wallergewässer künstlich Snacks in Form von kleinen Satzkarpfen und Forellen zu schmeißen, dann sollte man sich nicht wundern, wenn die Welse urplötzlich in künstlich großer Zahl vorkommen.
Da kannste dann das Gewässer trocken liegen und die Fleischberge raustragen. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*

Stimme zu..


----------



## Leech (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> 1.Ist es unsicher das der Wels dort fremd ist.
> 
> Welse kommen unstrittig in unseren Fließgewässern vor.
> Wenn er über einen Hauptfluß zuwandert, verbreitert sich zwar sein Ausbreitungsgebiet - allerdings nicht zwangsläufig künstlich.
> ...



Allgemein ist es doch einfach nur traurig.
Wir müssten froh sein, dass es die Welse gibt - sind ja quasi die Mülltonnen unter Wasser - alles was kränkelt - zack weg.
Diese Dämonisierung eines natürlich vorkommenden Fisches ist traurig. Wenn die Naturschützer hier nach Regulierung schreien, sind sie völlig am Rad drehend.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*

Oho, meine Damen und Herren, wieder einmal geht es um die alles entscheidende Frage, heimisch oder Zuwanderer ?

Guter Waller - böser Waller, ich werd mich bestimmt nicht auf eine Seite schlagen, aber ein paar Fakten tun dem Thread vllt. gut.
Der Waller stammt aus dem Donaueinzugsgebiet, und ist demnach in Mittel- und Norddeutschland *nicht* als heimisch zu bezeichnen.
Die Verbreitung über das Rhein-Main System erfolgte nicht nur durch Zuwanderung über den Main-Donau Kanal. Die ersten Waller im Main gab es durch einen kleinen, aber nicht unbedeutenden Betriebsunfall in der Fischzucht G. in Unterfranken in den 80er Jahren.
Ob der damalige drastischeSchleienrückgang im Main mit der Ausbreitung der Waller zusammen hing, lasse ich mal dahin gestellt.

Fakt ist, der Waller wäre ohne menschliche Hilfe ein Süddeutscher geblieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*

Dass Rhein- und Donausystem mal zusammenhingen ist aber auch bekannt, gelle? ;-))

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ur-Rhein

zudem spielt das für die unsinigen Aussagen des Beraters, sowohl was Fressmaschine/Biologie angeht wie auch das juristische ums zurücksetzen, keinerlei Rolle..

Das bleibt so oder so Unfug..


----------



## Laichzeit (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*

Es gibt Wallerfunde aus den Niederlanden, die einige tausend Jahre alt sind.
Der Waller war im Rhein zumindest vor langer Zeit einmal heimisch, ist aber wie andere Arten auch wieder ausgestorben und wurde dann wahrscheinlich vom Menschen erneut eingeführt.
Wie viel man darauf gibt oder wie das dem Waller als heimische Art zuspricht, halte ich aber für weniger bedeutend, da der Fluss vom historischen Rhein und vor Allem zum heutigen Zustand sehr verschieden war und der Wels mit dem heutigen Zustand leben muss.

Am Ende der letzten Eiszeit gab es eine Verbindung von Rhein und Donausystem im Gebiet des östlichen Bodensees, das ist "nur" 14.000 Jahre her.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*

Sind wir mal einer Meinung ;-))

Find ich gut


----------



## Taxidermist (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*

Jo, und auf der schwäbischen Alb gab es mal ein Urmeer mit Ichtyosauriern und Haien!


----------



## Nordan (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*

Waller und Fressmaschienen?
Ich dachte Fische wärn doch so friedlich und würden Händch-...äähh flossenhaltend Freundschaften unterwasser schließen#c

Oder war das doch nur Propaganda?|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Jo, und auf der schwäbischen Alb gab es mal ein Urmeer mit Ichtyosauriern und Haien!


alter Wallerhasser, hast schon gelesen nicht MillionenJahre, da gabs schon Menschen :q:q:


Laichzeit schrieb:


> Am Ende der letzten Eiszeit gab es eine Verbindung von Rhein und Donausystem im Gebiet des östlichen Bodensees, das ist "nur" 14.000 Jahre her.


----------



## Laichzeit (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*

Ich gruschtl noch die Quelle raus, wenn das noch auffindbar ist.
Mann muss ja nicht immer auf Teufel komm raus nach Naturschutzargumenten suchen, wo keine sind. Der Waller dürfte höchstens ganz streng genommen als echtes Neozoon, oder zumindest gebietsfremd in einigen Rheinabschnitten gelten.
Die absichtliche "Beglückung" der Nebenflüsse und stehender Gewässer entspricht aber sicher nicht der natürlichen Verbreitung und glücklicherweise auch nicht dem Wunsch von sehr vielen Anglern.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Oho, meine Damen und Herren, wieder einmal geht es um die alles entscheidende Frage, heimisch oder Zuwanderer ?
> 
> 
> Fakt ist, der Waller wäre ohne menschliche Hilfe ein Süddeutscher geblieben.



Hallo,

das sehe ich auch so. Ich kann mich noch gut an die Zeiten erinnern, da waren die Naab und der Regen (in Bayern) die erste Adresse, wenn man in Deutschland Waller fangen wollte. Diese beiden Flüsse waren, neben der Donau, eine der wenigen mit einem wirklich guten Wallerbestand.
Dass dies dem reichen Fischbestand in den beiden Flüssen geschadet hätte, wäre mir allerdings neu.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Trollwut (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*



junglist1 schrieb:


> Haben einen Vereinssee von ca. 20ha der bis vor ein paar Jahren einen hervorragenden Schleienbestand hatte. Mittlerweile ist es dort echt selten eine Schleie zu fangen. Dafür wird beim Aalangeln vermehrt Welsnachwuchs gefangen obwohl nie offiziell besetzt. Kann mir schon vorstellen das gewisse Arten unter dem ungewollten Welsbesatz leiden.



Das war bei uns genau so. Wir dachten auch die wären alle gefressen worden - bis wir eines Abends beim ins Wasser leuchten an einer Stelle eine unglaubliche Menge Schleien gesehn haben - als Schwarm mit nicht zu zählender Anzahl Fische.
Warum man die jetzt nicht mehr fängt? Keine Ahnung.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Als einigermaßen erfolgreicher Wallerangler, solltest du selbst drauf kommen, warum der Waller die Grundelbestände nicht eindämmt.
> Der Waller frißt nach oben, dies ist schon an der Maulstellung zu erkennen.
> Um an die Grundeln, die sich bekannterweise sofort in die Steinschüttung retten, zu gelangen, muss der Wels erst mal einen Kopfstand machen, um sie dann dort "raus zu saugen".
> Das scheint aber nicht zu gelingen?
> ...



Ein Kumpel von mir fängt seine Waller nur noch tagsüber mit Grundeln am Grund an ausgeworfenen, nicht abgelegten Ruten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*

Jetzt kommst Du  auch noch mit angelpraktischen Fakten.... 

Goil!

;-)))


----------



## kati48268 (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*

Ist es eigentlich nicht viel mehr Thema, dass ein "Fischereiberater" so eine gequirllte Sch***e verzapft?

Der Typ berät die Untere Fischereibehörde des Eifel-Kreises Bitburg-Prüm.
Bei so viel Kompetenz wird einem Angler doch kotzübel...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*

Anglern schon..
Verbandler, Schützer und Behörden jubeln..


----------



## BERND2000 (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Oho, meine Damen und Herren, wieder einmal geht es um die alles entscheidende Frage, heimisch oder Zuwanderer ?
> 
> Guter Waller - böser Waller, ich werd mich bestimmt nicht auf eine Seite schlagen, aber ein paar Fakten tun dem Thread vllt. gut.
> Der Waller stammt aus dem Donaueinzugsgebiet, und ist demnach in Mittel- und Norddeutschland *nicht* als heimisch zu bezeichnen.
> ...



 So klar und genau weißt Du das?
 Was ist mit den Welsen im Bodensee oder auch dem vermuteten alten Vorkommen in Holland?
 Es gab aber auch mal die Ausagen von Fachkräften das Donauwelse und ehemalige Welse nicht ganz gleich waren..
 Wie gesagt, ob der Wels im Rheingebiet vorkam gilt auch bei Fachleuten für unklar.
 Völlig klar ist das aber beim Zander, der ist da so heimisch wie die Wollhandkrabbe.
 Bei beiden Arten lässt sich in weiten Teilen Deutschlands nachwesen das man sie dort früher nicht kannte.
 Teilweise kennt man bei Zander gar den Jahr des Erstbesatzes, weils noch nicht lange her ist.

 Beim Wels ist das ungleich schwieriger, den kannte man in weiten Teilen Deutschland schon viel länger.
 Wobei wohl kein Mensch noch herausfinden kann, ob oder wann Menschen, Ihn verschleppten oder mal ein Boot mit Frischfisch (also lebenden Welsen) umkippte beim Transport von Handelsware.
 Letzteres wäre schon vor Jahrtausenden denkbar gewesen.
 Besatzversuche mit Zandern gibt es aber auch schon seit Jahrhunderten.
 Heute, erinnert man sich nicht einmal daran das es Zandervorkommen in vielen Flüssen kaum mehr als seit Hundert Jahren gibt.
 Die Menschen sind vergesslich, wenn sie wollen...und vergessen und unterschlagen bei dem, was sie wollen.


----------



## Laichzeit (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*



> § 61 LFischG – Fischereiberater
> (1) Der Fischereiberater ist als Berater der unteren Fischereibehörde in wichtigen die Fischerei betreffenden Fragen zu hören. *Er ist ehrenamtlich tätig.*
> 
> (2) Der Fischereiberater wird von der unteren Fischereibehörde nach Anhörung der in ihrem Verwaltungsbereich ansässigen Fischereiorganisationen auf die Dauer von fünf Jahren berufen. Eine erneute Berufung ist zulässig. Die Berufung kann rückgängig gemacht werden, wenn der Fischereiberater seine Stellung mißbraucht oder seine Aufgaben trotz Abmahnung erheblich vernachlässigt.



|kopfkrat
Wie beim Vorbereitungslehrgang, da gibt es auch solche und solche.


----------



## lute (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Als einigermaßen erfolgreicher Wallerangler, solltest du selbst drauf kommen, warum der Waller die Grundelbestände nicht eindämmt.
> Der Waller frißt nach oben, dies ist schon an der Maulstellung zu erkennen.
> Um an die Grundeln, die sich bekannterweise sofort in die Steinschüttung retten, zu gelangen, muss der Wels erst mal einen Kopfstand machen, um sie dann dort "raus zu saugen".
> Das scheint aber nicht zu gelingen?
> ...



Hi taxi, 
Meine frage war natürlich rethorisch, dennoch muss ich dich korrigieren, waller fressen sehr wohl regelmäßig grundeln. Erfolgreich bin ich eher weniger, nichts desto trotz war mein letzter wels kugelrund gefressen und hat jede Menge grundeln hoch gewürgt. In einem meiner videos kann man auch gut sehen, dass waller durchaus mal einen Kopfstand machen um beute aufzunehmen. Sicherlich hast du recht, was die maulstellung angeht, allerdings sind fische durchaus anpassungs- und lernfähig, besonders wenn es ums fressen geht.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (12. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> So klar und genau weißt Du das?



Jo, so genau weiss ich das. Hab die Bücher meiner Ausbildung immer noch zuhause und kann immer noch lesen.
Dieses ganze Zurechtgeschnitze und hätte, wäre, könnte... ist nicht mein Ding. Ich halte mich lieber an die Fakten.


----------



## Laichzeit (13. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*

Es gibt auch eine Reliktpopulation in Südschweden, die anscheinend genetisch einzigartig ist und deshalb unter besonderem Schutz steht.


> Recent studies have also shown that the remaining Swedish population is genetically unique.


http://www.ecrr.org/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=EkimNCYI3ro=

Aber was nützt das der Argumentation für oder gegen den Waller im Rheinsystem? 
Der Neozoon-Stempel passt meiner Meinung zum Wels nicht wirklich.
Zwischen der ehemals sporadischen Verbreitung im oberen Rhein und Delta und dem jetzigen Zustand liegen nämlich Welten, genauso wie zwischen dem Zustand der (Neben)flüsse, damals und heute.
Mit der Größe des Bestandes und der Verbauung der Flüsse, von dem der Waller profitiert, steigt auch die Gefahr, dass der Wels zweifelsfrei heimische und ehemals häufige Arten zusätzlich gefährdet.
Zum Beispiel in dem er Wanderfische aus den Fischpässen frisst.


----------



## BERND2000 (13. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Jo, so genau weiss ich das. Hab die Bücher meiner Ausbildung immer noch zuhause und kann immer noch lesen.
> Dieses ganze Zurechtgeschnitze und hätte, wäre, könnte... ist nicht mein Ding. Ich halte mich lieber an die Fakten.



Das ist so eine Sache mit den Büchern.
Zurechtgeschrieben haben sich die Menschen die Wahrheit immer.
Ich will Dier einmal eine Gegenprobe geben.
Ich finde den Artikel recht gut und umfassend.
http://www.t-online.de/leben/reisen...h-dessen-lebensraum-sich-enorm-ausweitet.html

Was Bücher betrifft hatte ich überall immer gelesen der Zander wäre in der Donau und ab der Elbe östlich ursprünglich heimisch.
Da sind sich die Fachkräfte aber gar nicht so sicher, den in alten Aufzählungen der vorkommenden Fischarten fehlt diese Art dort oft. Einen so guten Speisefisch hätte man aber sich nicht vergessen. 
Ein so guter Speisefisch hat aber auch kein Feindbild.
 Also konnte man sie ansiedeln ohne das es kritische Berichte darüber gibt.

So wurden Zander im Rhein etwa um 1888 angesiedelt.
Wobei wohl keine Fachkraft je die Auswirkungen untersuchte.
Wer sagt eigentlich das Wanderfischarten nicht gerade durch den Zander zusätzlich gelitten haben und leiden.
Den Zander als heimisch und durch den fremden Wels als gefährdet zu sehen, ist so als wenn man sagt die Schwarzmundgrundel sei ein Segen für die Gewässervielfalt.|bigeyes



=onepage&q=Ansiedlung des Zanders im Rhein&f=false" target="_blank">https://books.google.de/books?id=Q61r2IdFFcwC&pg=PA24&lpg=PA24&dq=Ansiedlung+des+Zanders+im+Rhein&source=bl&ots=6PR23s83eQ&sig=01C6lTbDgEuC9rfktpgBIzmn61M&hl=de&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjC6-La6qDWAhUFDxoKHd2wA1M4ChDoAQhTMAk#v=onepage&q=Ansiedlung%20des%20Zanders%20im%20Rhein&f=false
(Seite 24)
War jetzt nicht schwer zu finden, wenn man weiß, was die Tatsachen sind.

Mir kann es egal sein was Du glaubst, traurig ist wenn Fachkräfte falsche Stammtischparolen verkünden.
Oder falschen Lehrmeinungen unkritisch folgen.
Aber auch das sind halt nur Menschen, mit Meinungen und Vorurteilen.

 Nachtrag: Ich mag den Zander, Ich reite nur so gern auf Ihm herum, weil Er so prima die Scheinheiligkeit der Menschen im Umgang mit fremden Arten zeigt.
 Sein Gegenstück ist der "böse Wels" dieser riesige schwarze Fisch mit seinem großen Maul, der nicht wenige Gruseln lässt.(Schmeckt im übrigen auch sehr gut, ist aber vielfältiger als der Zander)
 Sie stehen für mich stellvertretend für die Betrachtung bei andere Arten. 
 Bei einigen Arten vergessen einige Menschen gar jegliche Tierschutzgedanken, als wenn sie dort nicht auch Tiere vor sich hätten.
 Ich bin nun wirklich kein Tierschützer, aber ich versuche Grundeln, Salmoniden und selbst Wollhandkrabben gleich zu behandeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*

Alles nicht falsch - ABER:
Das hat nichts mit dem hier zu Grunde liegenden Artikel zu tun und was für Menschen da als "Fischereiberater" tätig sein dürfen mit abstrusen, nicht ansatzweise haltbaren Behauptungen (weder biologisch noch juristisch)..


----------



## Leech (13. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*

Dieses Neozoon-Thema ist ohnehin komplexer als nur...
wenn a) da ist, geht es b) und c) automatisch schlechter.
In der Regel passen sich nämlich die Arten um die Neozooen nämlich auch irgendwann an und diese "invasive Art" ist dann irgendwann normal im System da.

Kann man sich lange drüber streiten. Grade bei Fischen glaube ich, dass die Lebewesen da recht flexibel sind.
Forellen z.B. steigen zwar im Rhein auf, wo vllt. Waller und Zander nicht heimisch sind - aber in anderen Gewässern durch die sie ziehen sind die dann wieder heimisch und die Forellen sind immernoch da.

Wie man daraus dann ein Lebewesen verteufelt wie den Wels, ist mir bis heute ein Geheimnis. Im Zweifel setzt man halt ein Hegefischen an und entfernt einige Jungtiere gezielt aus dem Wasser.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*



Leech schrieb:


> Wie man daraus dann ein Lebewesen verteufelt wie den Wels, ist mir bis heute ein Geheimnis. Im Zweifel setzt man halt ein Hegefischen an und entfernt einige Jungtiere gezielt aus dem Wasser.



Lächerlich, von anglerischer Praxis hast du doch überhaupt keine Ahnung!
So was wie; "dann machen wir halt mal ein Hegefischen und das Problem ist erledigt", ist reines Wunschdenken.
Aus einem nicht ablassbaren Gewässer, bekommst du den Wels nicht mehr raus, zumindest nicht in nennenswerter Anzahl und bestimmt nicht mit einem Hegefischen!

Jürgen


----------



## Luidor (13. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Aus einem nicht ablassbaren Gewässer, bekommst du den Wels nicht mehr raus, zumindest nicht in nennenswerter Anzahl und bestimmt nicht mit einem Hegefischen!
> 
> Jürgen



Moin,

 da ist aber nicht der Wels dran Schuld sondern die verfehlte Besatzpolitik (wahrscheinlich durch Fischereiberater die den Wels knorke fanden) bzw. der Arsch der den ersten heimlich reingeschmissen hat.
 Somit ist es hier nicht zielführend den Wels zu hassen der nix dafür kann.

 Offtopic:

 Gilt im übrigen auch in vielen Bereichen des tägl. Lebens oder der Politik.
 Einfach kurz inne halten und fragen wer hat es verursacht und wem nützt es.

 Grüße


----------



## Taxidermist (13. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*



Luidor schrieb:


> Moin, da ist aber nicht der Wels dran Schuld sondern die verfehlte Besatzpolitik (wahrscheinlich durch Fischereiberater die den Wels knorke fanden) bzw. der Arsch der den ersten heimlich reingeschmissen hat.
> Somit ist es hier nicht zielführend den Wels zu hassen der nix dafür kann.
> .Grüße



Das sehe ich genau so, mit dem Platz den der Wels inzwischen in allen deutschen Strömen gefunden hat, kann ich mich sogar anfreunden!
Schon alleine deshalb kann ich mit dem Titel "Wallerhasser", den mir Thomas immer wieder verleiht, nichts anfangen.
Dennoch, ein Wallerfreund werde ich nicht mehr werden!

Jürgen


----------



## Luidor (13. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genau so, mit dem Platz den der Wels inzwischen in allen deutschen Strömen gefunden hat, kann ich mich sogar anfreunden!
> 
> Jürgen



Prima wieder etwas geklärt und richtig gestellt. #6


----------



## BERND2000 (13. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> Wie beim Vorbereitungslehrgang, da gibt es auch solche und solche.



Liest sich so als wenn man da etwas "Grundwissen" haben sollte und dann von wem auch immer, ins Amt gehoben wird.
Verstehe ich das richtig?
Dann ist es automatisch nicht nur nach Fachkenntnis, sondern Zielgerichtet auch Meinungsorientiert besetzt.
 Meinungsunterschiede gibt es viele.


----------



## Leech (13. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Aus einem nicht ablassbaren Gewässer, bekommst du den Wels nicht mehr raus, zumindest nicht in nennenswerter Anzahl und bestimmt nicht mit einem Hegefischen!
> 
> Jürgen



Ich habe auch nichts von "rausbekommen" geschrieben.
Ansonsten kannst du gerne weiter vorne nachlesen, wo ich davon geschrieben habe, dass man im Zweifel das Wasser ablassen müsste, um die Fleischberge rauszutragen.
Und den Part mit "nennenswerter Zahl" vs "einige Jungtiere" hast du gewollt übersprungen?
Ob wir das ganze jetzt "Hegefischen" oder "Jeden Wels, den ihr beim Angeln rauszieht müsst ihr abschlagen" nennt, ist auch nur Wortklauberei.



> Und wenn man meint in Wallergewässer künstlich Snacks in Form von  kleinen Satzkarpfen und Forellen zu schmeißen, dann sollte man sich  nicht wundern, wenn die Welse urplötzlich in künstlich großer Zahl  vorkommen.
> Da kannste dann das Gewässer trocken liegen und die Fleischberge raustragen. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Schon alleine deshalb kann ich mit dem Titel "Wallerhasser", den mir Thomas immer wieder verleiht, nichts anfangen.


na komm, lies Dir mal einige Deiner Postings durch..
:q:q:q

Wäre für andere vielleicht ungefähr so, wie wenn ich behaupten würde, ich wäre kein Verbandshasser, sondern würde nur kein Verbandsfreund mehr werden...
:g:g:g

(Ich bin natürlich KEIN Verbandshasser, ich hasse nur das, was die machen)...


----------



## BERND2000 (13. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ....mit dem Titel "Wallerhasser", den mir Thomas immer wieder verleiht, nichts anfangen.
> Dennoch, ein Wallerfreund werde ich nicht mehr werden!
> Jürgen


 
 Ist aber nicht ganz unberechtigt, schon weil Andere Deine Beiträge noch weniger differenziert übernehmen könnten wie Du selbst.
 Du klingst beim Wels ähnlich, wie ich einen Engländer erlebte, als er über die Pest Zander sprach die man daheim in England wieder verzweifelt versuchte auszurotten.
 Das ist das Problem, man kann es nicht rückgängig machen und sollte sich den Gegebenheiten auch stellen.
 Beim Wels ist es oft ähnlich wie beim Hecht oder einst bei der Quappe.
 Es ist oft Ertrags und Wunschdenken, für bestimmte Zielfische besonders gute Bedingungen zu schaffen dahinter.
 Da hat dann Hecht und Quappe in Bächen zu verschwinden, entgegen dem Naturnahen Zustand.
 Oder der Wels wird zur Gefahr für die teuren Besatzfische..
 Mag sein das man bei Dier deine Bemühungen Welse im dem Baggersee kurzzuhalten gutheißt.
 Auch bei uns wollen viele Sie unbedingt entnommen sehen und nehmen Einfluss wo sie können, selbst wenn die Gewässerwarte deutlich mehrheitlich gar keine Probleme oder Handlungsbedarf sehen.|bigeyes

 Es ist eine Betrachtungssache und Eingreifen, ob nun gut oder Raubbau, liegt im Auge der Meinung vor Ort.
 Ich denke, wenn jemand gezielt versuchen würde möglichst viele Zander von den Nestern zu holen um sie dann irgendwie zu entsorgen...
 Würde er ähnlich handeln, aber absolute Feindschaft und Unverständnis ernten. 
 Alles halt nur eine Betrachtungssache auch des Zeitgeistes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*

*Aktualisierung  16.09. 13 Uhr55*
Neues vom kompetenten Fischereiberater zum Thema Verzehrwarnungen für Fisch, Artensterben und Bestandsrückgang, Blaualgen und sein scheinbares Lieblingsthema - zurücksetzen von Fischen ..:
http://www.wochenspiegellive.de/eif...h-ueberduengte-gewaesser-und-algengift-49578/



> _Schneiders Kritik nimmt auch fragwürdige Angelpraktiken in den Blick. Die Rede ist vom »catch an release«, also dem Fangen und Freilassen, bei dem es darum geht, möglichst große Fische zu angeln, um sich mit dem kapitalen Fang fotografieren zu lassen und die Tiere dann wieder zurückzusetzen - mit geringer Überlebensrate.  »Diese Methode, bei der Fischen aus Lust am Wettkampf und reiner Profilierungssucht Schmerzen, Leiden und Schäden zugefügt werden, ist ein eindeutiger Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz«, so Schneider.
> Auch das Wurmfischen und Spinnfischen mit Drilling sieht er kritisch: Dieses Vorgehen habe starke Verluste bei Jungfischbeständen, Forelle und Äsche zur Folge. An Prüm, Nims und Kyll sind laut Schneider bereits einzelne Fischarten vom Aussterben bedroht. Dazu gehören Aal, Äsche und Nase. _



Wer kann so einen eigentlich stoppen?


----------



## Taxidermist (16. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*

Ich meine mit dem Rest des Artikels hat er ja Recht.
Was nicht in Ordnung ist, noch bevor die Gründe für Bestandsrückgänge verschiedener Fischarten, bei der dafür verantwortlichen Landwirtschaft gesucht werden, wird erstmal der Angler unter Verdacht gestellt.
Dieser soll durch Drillinge und Wurmangelei dafür verantwortlich sein?
Dabei sollte man sich nicht als Nestbeschmutzer hervortun, jedenfalls nicht wenn man sich Fischereiberater nennt!
Die Resignation am Schluss, muss man auch nicht unbedingt verstehen, anstatt der Landwirtschaft, b.z.w. landwirtschaftlicher Politik, Einhalt zu gebieten, ist es ja viel einfacher sich zunächst mal an die Angler zu halten!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: KEINER stoppt die Fressmaschine!!! Darf ein "Fischereiberater" solchen Unfug brin*



> Dabei sollte man sich nicht als Nestbeschmutzer hervortun, jedenfalls nicht wenn man sich Fischereiberater nennt!


Naja, passt insofern, dass er ja kein Anglerberater ist..


----------

